# Schaltschrank USA



## christian_87 (10 November 2015)

Hallo, wir bauen gerade Sondermaschinen für die USA. Meine Frage: Kann man in den Klemmkästen außerhalb des Schaltschrankes mit Spannung größer 24V arbeiten ?(In unserem Fall mit 230V) 
Gruß Christian


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 November 2015)

UL ist generell nicht so einfach. Da gibt es z.T. auch noch einmal Unterschiede je nach Region.
Grundsätzlich würde ich da empfehlen professionelle Unterstützung von speziellen Dienstleistern zu nehmen.

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand muss man bei 24V nicht unbedingt auf die UL-Zulassung achten.
Bei 230V müssen die Komponenten UL-gelistet sein. Das war mal die Aussage von einem Maschinenbauer, der häufiger in die USA liefert.


----------



## christian_87 (12 November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort.Bei mir stellte sich deshalb die Frage weil soweit ich weiß der Hauptschrank nur zu öffnen geht wenn der Hauptschalter aus ist.Also die Anlage Spannungsfrei ist.Und aus diesem Grund würde ich denken das es da vielleicht noch irgendeine UL Norm gibt die vorschreibt was alles einzuhalten ist wenn ich Klemmkästen setze in dem ich >24V verteile. Gruß Christian


----------



## Tigerente1974 (12 November 2015)

Klemmkisten sind davon ausgenommen. Und nicht vergessen: Entweder alle Kabel in Rohre o.ä. legen oder spezielle Leitungen mit UL-Zulassung verwenden.


----------



## norustnotrust (12 November 2015)

Also ich weiß zwar nicht ob das deine spezielle Frage beantwortet aber es gibt da von SIEMENS eine sehr gute interaktive Präsentation

https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/topics/...uments/interaktive-presentation-UL-IEC_de.pdf


----------



## M-Ott (13 November 2015)

24V FGeräte müssen nur dann nicht UL-konform sein, wenn es sich um einen Stromkreis nach NEC class II handelt, das heißt, der Stromkreis muss mit einem Netzteil nach NEC class II versorgt werden und ist dadurch auf 100 W leistungsbegrenzt. Allerdings kann man hier kein beliebiges Netzteil mit P <= 100 W verwenden.

Man kann selbstverständlich überall mit 230V arbeiten. In diesem Thread habe ich einen ein sehr gutes PDF von Siemens verlinkt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din...bzweige-hinter-einen-motorschutzschalter.html


----------

